# Finally Redesigned



## Anubis (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi,

Just put my new site up last night, nothing fancy, I used Elements 5's built in site generator. My original site hadn't been updated since 2004.

So check it out anyway and let me know what you think....

http://photography.bryanmansell.co.uk

Thanks!


----------



## EOS_JD (Oct 15, 2007)

It's probably just too basic. If this was behind a home page it would look ok.


----------



## Anubis (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi EOS_JD, thanks for the reply!

Technically it is behind a homepage,  www.bryanmansell.co.uk, its just a subdomain.  

What kind of things would you like to see to make it less basic?


----------



## EOS_JD (Oct 15, 2007)

Anubis said:


> Hi EOS_JD, thanks for the reply!
> 
> Technically it is behind a homepage, www.bryanmansell.co.uk, its just a subdomain.
> 
> What kind of things would you like to see to make it less basic?


 
I can't access the home page from my office that may be the problem! I'll have a look later when home from the office.  Mine is under construction at the moment and I hope to be able to get some comments soon too!


----------



## mr e (Oct 17, 2007)

It looks like it should be the gallery portion of a page, not the page itself

If it's meant as a standalone page I would add a header, a footer, some kind of navigation, I see the "Contact Me" link, but where's the link to home, about me, different galleries, etc, and make the gallery part the body of the page

It's a good start with some nice photos though


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 17, 2007)

EOS_JD said:


> I can't access the home page from my office that may be the problem!


 
You got Websensed too then :lmao:


----------



## Anubis (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback folks!


----------

